# Problem with Ariens compact 24 (video)



## Nate Chorney (Mar 15, 2017)

Had a couple problems with my blower. It was easily getting jammed up and then wouldn't spin until completely being cleared. Once it was able to blow again it would easily get jammed again under heavy snow.

Videos are in original post. Any ideas? Dealer said check belts and shear pins. Shear pins seem ok.

Dealer seems to think it was the belt tension based on the videos.

I am able to turn the impeller in the back by hand with engine off but not the auger rakes in the front.

The auger is engaged in every video. Even the one where it's not moving.

It's under warranty as this is only my second season with it but if its an easy fix I'll do it myself.

Thanks


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

That thing should be able to eat that snow easy. Could be belt tension but there is no squealing sound when it jams. What size engine?


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Nate Chorney (Mar 15, 2017)

Blackstar said:


> That thing should be able to eat that snow easy. Could be belt tension but there is no squealing sound when it jams. What size engine?



It's never had any problems before. 9.5 hp 208CC LCT engine


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Have you taken the belt cover off to inspect the belt and its tension?


----------



## Nate Chorney (Mar 15, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Have you taken the belt cover off to inspect the belt and its tension?


I have not.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Belt adjustment.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Nate Chorney said:


> It's never had any problems before. 9.5 hp 208CC LCT engine


that 9.5 is the torque its about 6.9 hp


----------

